# The Caddy Advanced is finally on PSG's site...



## usernametaken (Apr 28, 2021)

Caddy Advanced No sign of the CR model yet though...


----------



## trx250r87 (Apr 29, 2021)

usernametaken said:


> Caddy Advanced No sign of the CR model yet though...



I'm confused as to why anyone would purchase a Caddy Advanced for $4500 when you could buy the Heat Commander for $2800. Both furnaces have the exact same specs.

Eric


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm not sure what features the Caddy has that the HC doesn't. Maybe @SBI_Nick can shed some light?


----------



## sloeffle (Apr 29, 2021)

trx250r87 said:


> I'm confused as to why anyone would purchase a Caddy Advanced for $4500 when you could buy the Heat Commander for $2800. Both furnaces have the exact same specs.


I thought the same thing, by the time you add an ECM blower you are pushing 6k with tax. For that kind of money I'd get a Kuuma.


----------



## andym (Apr 29, 2021)

The difference in price is no greater than it used to be. I was quoted 4-5k for a Caddy a year ago, but purchased my HMX2 for 1,899. But yeah, I can't explain it.


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 29, 2021)

I know they are marketed differently with the Caddy line geared more toward professional HVAC installs and the Drolet for DYI installs. However, other than the plenum differences, I haven't read what makes one better than the other for each type of install...


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 29, 2021)

Do they have a better warranty? Other than the (eventual) option for a dual fuel Caddy, I'm also baffled on what you get for the extra money...other than the obvious dealer markup, and then they can install it for you too (for more $)...which some people need, not everybody can do their own installs, and it can be hard in some markets to get anyone to install/service something they didn't sell new...


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 29, 2021)

Perhaps there are structural differences that aren't reflected in the specs? Did the previous Caddy suffer the firebox cracking issues that its sister product did? I'm just spitballing but specs don't always tell the complete story. I hope Nick pops in tomorrow and gives some insight.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 29, 2021)

usernametaken said:


> Did the previous Caddy suffer the firebox cracking issues that its sister product did?


No...but they were made differently at the front, where the Caddy and HC look to be about the same now...the previous generation Caddy had the front of the firebox blower cooled, where the Tundra was just bare on the front (air cooled, but not by airflow from the blower)


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 29, 2021)

Again, looks can be deceiving. I'm betting there's more to the difference than the nameplate... but I've been wrong before and will be again... just watch... LOL


----------



## andym (Apr 29, 2021)

usernametaken said:


> Again, looks can be deceiving. I'm betting there's more to the difference than the nameplate... but I've been wrong before and will be again... just watch... LOL


There were indeed some differences before. Things like dhw option on the Max caddy, touchscreen control thingy, etc. But real world performance was little difference. I'm just glad they still make the cheaper diy version!


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 29, 2021)

On the other hand, I wish they still made a "Max" version as none of what SBI makes now produces enough heat for my home...


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 30, 2021)

Bold new graphics.


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 30, 2021)

Highbeam said:


> Bold new graphics.



When did this turn into an Arctic Cat discussion.... LOL


----------



## SBI_Nick (May 6, 2021)

Hi, 
 sorry for the late answer, i didn't spend as much time watching the blog lately.

As I previously mention they are pretty similar performance wise. Better waranty, cleaner look, HVAC oriented, ECM blower available.  And here in Canada it is certified to be install in serial Add-on.

thanks,


----------



## laynes69 (May 6, 2021)

As of 2019 all furnaces (central furnaces) are required to contain an ecm motor. Is this not required for woodfurnaces?


----------



## SBI_Nick (May 13, 2021)

laynes69 said:


> As of 2019 all furnaces (central furnaces) are required to contain an ecm motor. Is this not required for woodfurnaces?


Only for gas and electric furnace.


----------



## usernametaken (May 13, 2021)

Any update of the details of the CR yet Nick?


----------



## SBI_Nick (May 13, 2021)

The CR will have  same combustion technology as the Heat Commander and Caddy Advanced but will de ready to be connected to option like the Caddy.


----------



## LogCabinFever (May 25, 2021)

I see the maximum burn time has been reduced from 15 h to 10 h, yet the output is identical. What is the reason? Changes in testing?


----------



## SBI_Nick (May 28, 2021)

LogCabinFever said:


> I see the maximum burn time has been reduced from 15 h to 10 h, yet the output is identical. What is the reason? Changes in testing?


It has not beem reduced, it is the EPA burned time. In the previous Caddy the burn time  was a fully loaded combustion chamber.

Thanks,


----------



## LogCabinFever (Sep 24, 2021)

I just called PSG to ask a few questions about installation of the new unit as it’s finally available I believe in October. They were very helpful to answer any questions that wasn’t specified in the pdf manual. 

I also asked about the Advanced CR. The guy told me exactly what Nick said, that it’ll be their combination furnace available sometime mid to late 2022. It’ll be wood combo with electric, oil, and get this…possibly propane! I guess they are still working out the bugs with it, and said it wasn’t a guarantee. Offering propane would be huge, as propane is very common here in New England. I know several people, including myself with primary wood heat with backup propane. I hope they can make it happen!


----------



## usernametaken (Sep 24, 2021)

That's how I'm set up with LP as a backup. It would be nicer to have a simplified install with just one furnace but I'm guessing that the BTU rating of the Advanced will be the same as the standard which is far under my Max... No new furnace day for me I guess...


----------



## LogCabinFever (Sep 24, 2021)

usernametaken said:


> That's how I'm set up with LP as a backup. It would be nicer to have a simplified install with just one furnace but I'm guessing that the BTU rating of the Advanced will be the same as the standard which is far under my Max... No new furnace day for me I guess...


You sure it wouldn’t be able to keep up? In reading the threads on the Drolet HC, it’s exceeding the previous gen Caddy, putting it closer to where the Max was. What’s your house set up?


----------



## usernametaken (Sep 24, 2021)

On the coldest days, my Max can just keep up in the main house and the zone over the garage gets a bit chilly. Main house is about 2700 sq/ft and room over garage is about 850 sq/ft. Plus, I have a TON of ductwork when you figure the wood furnace is at one end of the house and the garage is at the other end. The first floor runs are normal but the second floor is long and the garage room is longer.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Sep 24, 2021)

Maybe Nick can comment, but I think the Advanced also has a stronger blower motor than previous gens. Might help when pushing it up to the second floor. It’s funny because I have a zone over the garage as well that isn’t quite as warm on the opposite side on the house that my old Jensen struggles to keep warm. I think insulation in the garage ceiling would go a long ways to keeping the cold out. I may try to upgrade that insulation. 

I wonder if the firebox will stay the same on the CR. I hope so.


----------



## usernametaken (Sep 24, 2021)

Mine is well insulated since I'm new construction in 2019. I even went back in last fall and pulled down the existing fiberglass and spray foamed the knee walls with closed cell and used the glass to double up from the garage ceiling. I also had my foam guy do all my ducts that are outside the building envelope because the wrap the HVAC guys use it pretty weak. This all helped a lot. It's as tight as I'm going to get now but summer and winter will never be 100% the same compared to the main house zones.

I did read about the better blower option on the advanced. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. I wouldn't be too excited about trimming down 21 cords (3 year supply) from 24" to 20" though....


----------



## LogCabinFever (Sep 24, 2021)

ya that wouldn’t be fun. I can use 22 inch in my old Jensen pretty comfortably. That’s the downside to the Advanced. Would be nice to fit some longer pieces in there.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 24, 2021)

Caddy Adv has a ECM blower too I think...at least as an option, if not std.


----------



## trx250r87 (Sep 24, 2021)

usernametaken said:


> Mine is well insulated since I'm new construction in 2019. I even went back in last fall and pulled down the existing fiberglass and spray foamed the knee walls with closed cell and used the glass to double up from the garage ceiling. I also had my foam guy do all my ducts that are outside the building envelope because the wrap the HVAC guys use it pretty weak. This all helped a lot. It's as tight as I'm going to get now but summer and winter will never be 100% the same compared to the main house zones.
> 
> I did read about the better blower option on the advanced. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. I wouldn't be too excited about trimming down 21 cords (3 year supply) from 24" to 20" though....


I think you could still burn the 24" pieces in the Caddy, assuming the firebox is the same as the Heat Commander, as they would still fit corner to corner. I would consider cutting some of that wood in half to use East to West. The Heat Commander loves the "log cabin" type loading technique.

Eric


----------



## usernametaken (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, technically I'm dreaming because everything I have is brand new 2 years ago. So, there is really no need for me to upgrade.


----------



## SBI_Nick (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,

the Caddy Advanced and Advanced CR will share the same blower either a PSC motor or a ECM motor. They both also use the same combustion chamber, which is the same as the Heat Commander.  As previously mentoinnned, the meaning of the Cr is Combo Ready.  It means that you will be able to add as options,  a electric unit, probably a gas unit, domestic water pre-heating  loop like what we have in the Max caddy. Also, it will be more friendly to connect with existing HVAC in place.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## LogCabinFever (Oct 6, 2021)

Very cool. Any word on the AFUE that the propane unit would be?


----------



## SBI_Nick (Oct 6, 2021)

LogCabinFever said:


> Very cool. Any word on the AFUE that the propane unit would be?


I can't confirm yet, but we will probably offer more then 1 option. We definitly want to offer a high efficiency unit.


----------



## Fredrick (Nov 5, 2021)

Will Advanced Caddy CR give us the option of connection  to a existing oil/propane furnace from the side like the standard Caddy add-on.  Rear entry air to a Advanced Caddy from my existing furnace is not an option as I can not bring furnace out into the room into my walkway.


----------



## SBI_Nick (Nov 8, 2021)

Fredrick said:


> Will Advanced Caddy CR give us the option of connection  to a existing oil/propane furnace from the side like the standard Caddy add-on.  Rear entry air to a Advanced Caddy from my existing furnace is not an option as I can not bring furnace out into the room into my walkway.


Hi Fredric,

this is something that you should be able to do like in the previous Caddy.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Feb 8, 2022)

Hey @SBI_Nick , any word on the progress of the Advanced CR? I know Covid has been rough on you all up there.


----------



## SBI_Nick (Feb 8, 2022)

LogCabinFever said:


> Hey @SBI_Nick , any word on the progress of the Advanced CR? I know Covid has been rough on you all up there.


We are progressing, not as fast as we would like. As in all industries, we are struggling with crazy long component lead times. The release of the product will definitely be delayed, but I think the wait will worth it. 

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## LogCabinFever (Feb 8, 2022)

SBI_Nick said:


> We are progressing, not as fast as we would like. As in all industries, we are struggling with crazy long component lead times. The release of the product will definitely be delayed, but I think the wait will worth it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Understandable. Do you think you are still on pace for release this year since it’s the last year that the full 26% tax credit is available in the US?


----------



## SBI_Nick (Feb 8, 2022)

LogCabinFever said:


> Understandable. Do you think you are still on pace for release this year since it’s the last year that the full 26% tax credit is available in the US?


Hard to tell, for sure it will be tight. I don't know what are your needs, but if you don't need all the bell and whistles the Caddy Advanced offer the same performance. 

thanks


----------



## LogCabinFever (Feb 8, 2022)

SBI_Nick said:


> Hard to tell, for sure it will be tight. I don't know what are your needs, but if you don't need all the bell and whistles the Caddy Advanced offer the same performance.
> 
> thanks


I plan on getting the Caddy Advanced. But my desire is to replace both my old wood furnace and my old propane furnace with the single Advance CR model. Both of the 30+ year old furnaces are exhibiting significant issues and it seems like good timing to simplify the set up and also increase the efficiency rather than replace both furnaces respectively. 

If it means anything, I am willing to be a test subject of one of the first models of the Advanced CR. I think what you guys are doing is fantastic work and I am very impressed with the Advanced and I trust the CR will be a hit!

The advantage of the Caddy over other units has always been the options and the flexibility that is offered. I like the bells and whistles.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Mar 21, 2022)

Not sure if anyone knows this or not but efireplace.com currently has the Caddy Afvanced for CHEAPER than the Heat Commander.








						Caddy Advanced Wood Furnace
					

Caddy Advanced Wood Furnace




					www.efireplacestore.com
				












						Drolet Heat Commander Wood Furnace
					

Drolet Heat Commander Wood Furnace




					www.efireplacestore.com
				



Not sure if this is correct?


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 21, 2022)

LogCabinFever said:


> Not sure if anyone knows this or not but efireplace.com currently has the Caddy Afvanced for CHEAPER than the Heat Commander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not once you buy a blower.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Mar 21, 2022)

brenndatomu said:


> Not once you buy a blower.


True, but it still seems the gap between the two has narrowed quite a bit. For whatever reason, the Heat Commander has increased in price quite a bit since being introduced, despite the fact that it seems to be selling well. While the Caddy has only dropped or remained relatively the same price. I’m sure SBI moves far less Caddy’s, but it’s still interesting that it’s $1k cheaper on this website than any other site, in addition to free shipping. Seems too good to be true.


----------



## Spook1 (Mar 23, 2022)

I need some of you experts to help me out.  I had decided to get a wood furnace to use along with my geothermal.  I had convinced myself to buy once and cry once with a kuma. It was between it and the heat commander.  I now see this caddy advanced and also read about the option of heating hot water with it.  

Would I have any issues connecting this with my geothermal unit?   Even when adding a blower the caddy would be a good chunk cheaper than the kuma. Or do you think I would still be better off with the kuma.   Sorry to hi jack a thread.  I am just wanting something pretty fool proof and easy to operate.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Mar 23, 2022)

Others can confirm but my understanding is that it depends how you hook it up. Due to the smart operation of the furnace, the Caddy Advanced operates differently than previous generations. Your geothermal unit therefore, cannot use the blower from the Caddy. They must operate as two separate furnaces connected in parallel (for the US). If you set it up that way, I don’t know why you wouldn’t be able to have both.

 The Caddy CR supposedly will have hookup for hot water loop. The regular Advanced does not.


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 23, 2022)

Spook1 said:


> Would I have any issues connecting this with my geothermal unit? Even when adding a blower the caddy would be a good chunk cheaper than the kuma. Or do you think I would still be better off with the kuma. Sorry to hi jack a thread. I am just wanting something pretty fool proof and easy to operate.


Connecting it how...for heat? The hot water coil is just for domestic hot water...nowhere near enough flow and/or BTU's for heating the house.
If you want "fool proof and easy to operate" the Kuuma is king there...and I have played around with a HC enough to know for sure.


----------



## Spook1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes it would be connected only to use for heat.  The geothermal would only be used for heating when we are gone and no fire.  

I was unsure how it worked with the hot water.  Our geothermal will help heat the hot water and I was thinking if the caddy also did that it would be a plus as I don’t think the kuma does


----------



## sloeffle (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a the same exact setup you are talking about. I have a Caddy wood burning furnace, and geothermal. The heat from my Caddy indirectly heats my hot water via a HPHW in the winter. The HPHW also dehumidifies my basement in the summer. Win win situation since I no longer have to run a dehumidifier in the summer.

I'd get the Kuuma and not look back if you are wanting a wood burning furnace. I was thinking about upgrading my furnace to a Kuuma this year but decided to go the gasifying OWB route instead.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Aug 22, 2022)

@SBI_Nick, Any word on the Caddy Advanced CR? The heating season is upon us!


----------



## SBI_Nick (Aug 23, 2022)

LogCabinFever said:


> @SBI_Nick, Any word on the Caddy Advanced CR? The heating season is upon us!


Unfortunately, we won't be able to make it for the beginning of the season. It will probably be release somewhere at the beginning of 2023.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## LogCabinFever (Aug 23, 2022)

SBI_Nick said:


> Unfortunately, we won't be able to make it for the beginning of the season. It will probably be release somewhere at the beginning of 2023.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Ok. Is the propane/wood combo still on the table?


----------



## SBI_Nick (Aug 24, 2022)

LogCabinFever said:


> Ok. Is the propane/wood combo still on the table?


Yes it is, high efficiency gas furnace.

Thanks,

Nicolas


----------



## LogCabinFever (Aug 24, 2022)

SBI_Nick said:


> Yes it is, high efficiency gas furnace.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nicolas


Beautiful.


----------



## usernametaken (Aug 24, 2022)

SBI_Nick said:


> Yes it is, high efficiency gas furnace.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nicolas


Nick, how will it work? Will the LP kick in when the fire is too low as a supplement and then shut down when the firebox is back up to temp? Or is it more of a one or the other setup?


----------



## SBI_Nick (Aug 25, 2022)

usernametaken said:


> Nick, how will it work? Will the LP kick in when the fire is too low as a supplement and then shut down when the firebox is back up to temp? Or is it more of a one or the other setup?


Kind of, using one thermostat for each heat source. Typically, people set the gas thermostat few degrees lower then the wood one. This way, if wood can keep up the gas furnace will take over.

Thanks,


----------



## usernametaken (Aug 25, 2022)

Makes sense. So, no issue with both running at once then? Sounds excellent.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m assuming you’ll be able to disable the furnaces independently? Say perhaps in the shoulder season you would operate the propane furnace and leave the wood furnace off. Although, I imagine if there are individual thermostats you could just turn the wood furnace thermostat way down low so that it never activates.


----------



## LogCabinFever (Aug 28, 2022)

Will they share exhaust flues?


----------



## usernametaken (Aug 28, 2022)

LogCabinFever said:


> Will they share exhaust flues?


If the gas side is high efficiency, it would have to be direct vent so no conflict there.


----------

